# venting over mini mare



## 4mymirage (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi guys. Just needed to vent a little and ask for prayers for a mini friend. Some people in the next county HAD a very sweet 12 yr old mini mare and her 7 mo old colt. Neighbors called yesterday and told me she had been down for AT LEAST 2 WEEKS. So I hauled up there and asked what was going on, they said that they had been having family problems and couldn't afford meds for the horses




(They also have 5 big horses) and so I told them if they would give me the mare I would try to save her. Had to lay her on blankets and drag her in and out of the trailer. Blood work showed SEVERE dehydration and she has a respiratory infection and "bedsores". Of course, she's been down so long now don't know what the starting problem was!! They did say that hay was short so they had the 2 minis in w/the yearling paint.

Have her "hanging" in a horse sling on IVs and NG tube dripping food and electrolytes. She will put weight on her legs off and on and is eating and drinking some on her own. Only going to be able to give her 48-72 hrs because she's already so bad, can't have her suffer longer for nothing. Just so MAD at these folks.





The little mare's name is Jewel. All thoughts and prayers are welcome!! Thanks for letting me vent too. I knew you guys would understand!!


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh my word. When will people learn! I am in tears over this. A horse that has been down 2 weeks before calling anyone for help. That is just sick.



And I wish that I could post what I really thought about that....

What a wonderful angel you are to rescue that poor baby. Please keep us posted on her.

Also, what is her name? And how are the others that are there? Do they look well or do you think that the little colt is healthy?

I am saying some prayers for her as well. ANd sending you a huge hug ((((((((((HUG))))))))))

Bless you for caring. ANd no matter the outcome, you have saved her. She will no longer suffer. Please post a picture if you can get one.


----------



## virginia (Feb 26, 2004)

I just don't understand people!!! Why should their horses suffer because they are having problems. How can any human leave an animal to suffer like that.TWO WEEKS, by God, they should be prosecuted for abuse and neglect.

You are so wonderful to help Jewel. She will be a Jewel in your crown for sure.

Please Please keep us updated. I'm going to cry now...

Ginny


----------



## Sterling (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh how terribly TERRIBLY SAD!!!






Bless you for stepping in and helping this little girl out. Yes please do keep us updated. Positive thoughts and prayers going out to her .


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2004)

2 WEEKS!!!! How can people be so darn cruel, I was in tears reading about this poor mare. I know she is in good hands now and I am praying for the best of things to come. I would reallly like to say what I think about people who do this but I know I would be banned from every board out.......it makes me SOOOO mad!oh, I wish I was a judge and jury in cases like this and have these "owners " come before me!! Little Jewel my prayers are going out for you!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 26, 2004)

Thank you so much for having the heart to try and help this girl. Im sending prayers and good thoughts for her recovery. Please keep us posted


----------



## sharon (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Sandy S. (Feb 26, 2004)

The bad thing is you cannot say a whole lot because you don't want to make them mad. Even though they gave you the mare I would try to get paperwork stating they did so they would not try to take her back, or keep all receipts, take pictures, and if they try to take her back when and yes thinking positive here, when she gets better they will have to come up with all the expenses plus boarding fees.

Keep us posted, and pictures when she is able to stand on her own. She will get better!!!!!!


----------



## Trish (Feb 26, 2004)

I can't believe folks are so uncaring that they wouldn't call someone for help when the mare first went down. Waiting 2 weeks....



it was like giving her a death sentance. What about her colt??? Can you get him from them?


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

4MyMirage,

You are Jewel's angel, for sure! As with everyone else, I am between tears and goosebumps and ANGER!!!! Is your Animal Control/Livestock Board good at taking abusers to court?

This is why we can't sell any of our "kids"...what if they somehow wound up in a situation like this? Thank goodness there are people like YOU!!!!!

StarWish


----------



## Miniv (Feb 26, 2004)

Good grief......For TWO WEEKS!!!!????? That little girl is obviously a fighter. Many horses would be dead by now!

Bless you for taking the little girl on.............What has happened to her colt?????

MA


----------



## minimule (Feb 26, 2004)

Give Jewel a kiss on the nose and let her know she is in our prayers. Poor baby! Let's take the people out and tie them down for 2 weeks without food or water. See how they like it


----------



## Little Munchkin (Feb 26, 2004)

Bless you for taking her in.






She sounds like she is a fighter. Please don't put a time limit on her, as long is she is willing to fight, give her the chance. It may take longer than you would expect, but the rewards can be great. Some of the best horses I've owned have come from bad situations. Once they recover, they are forever grateful.


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 26, 2004)

Bad ending to a sad story. Little Jewels kidneys shut down completely and we lost her today.






On a good note, however, last night, she ate, drank and was talking to the other horses, even stood on her own for about 2 minutes... God seems to give the innocent and good a reprieve from suffering before they leave this world. Hopefully she was in peace today and left us with a warm full belly and feeling loved. We know she's playing at the rainbow bridge now.

I probably boo-boo'd, but I called her prev owner and told her the poor girl died from dehydration and that was neglect. According to her bloodwork, she was between 40-50% dehydrated when we started her on fluids Tues. I just wish we could have gotten her 1.9 weeks ago








Yes we took pics and wrote down statements from the neighbors. One said that she saw the girl sick over 3 weeks ago just not yet down!!! They all say she has been down at least 2 weeks but that local authorities wouldn't do anything because she had food, water and shelter available (the only county requirements!!!!!!)

The neighbor who called me saw Heather and myself at WCMHR show and thought we might do something is the only reason we found out about her.

They still have her colt (and I can't do anything about that), Have offered to buy him if they can't keep him.


----------



## mondak (Feb 26, 2004)

The Powells are the sweetest most loving people I have ever met in my life! Mrs. Powell is an angel for these horses for sure. I have been to her house and her horses are just so happy to be in her presence. You are an unbelievable person and I know that Jewel was grateful to be with you when she passed.


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 26, 2004)

I am so sorry 4mymirage. I am sitting here crying for 2 reasons.

One is the senseless neglect this poor girl had to suffer. The other is because you cared enough to see to it that this poor angel knew love and caring in her time of need.

Bless you for what you have done.... You are truelly wonderful


----------



## virginia (Feb 27, 2004)

I agree with Nila, you cared enough to see this poor angel through her last hours. You are truly wonderfiul. God will have a special Jewel ready for your crown.

Ginny


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 27, 2004)

....


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 29, 2004)

My gosh why didn't they buy a carousel horse if they could not afford to care for it properly. Insensitive cold hearted people........ Thing is there are others out there suffering right now & no one can help them because of the owners............................. I hope you are not having night mares over this.. It had to be hard to watch. Bless you.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh Cheryl, I am so sorry! Thank you so much for trying for poor Jewel! At least she had a chance to be comfortable and to know she was cared for before she passed on.

-Amy


----------



## sharon (Mar 11, 2004)

So sad!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 11, 2004)

Just saw your post about Jewel. I'm stunned.

MA


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 15, 2004)

Sad to hear about the situation and the death of the mare. Any luck with obtaining the colt?

JJay


----------

